# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  درس سیستم عامل پیشرفته و نحوه یادگیری آن

## قله بلند

سلام
درس سیستم عامل پیشرفته یا همان اصول و الگوهای سیستم های توزیع شده، شامل 7 فصل با عناوین مقدمه، معماری ها، فرایندها، ارتباطات، نامگذاری، همگام سازی و سازگاری و تکرار می باشد.
امروز داشتم بخش فرایندها رو می خوندم که دیدم اصلاً سر در نمی یارم و کلی کلافه شدم و راستش رو بخواهید کلی ترسیدم چون اصلاً نمی فهمیدم منظور نویسنده چی هست. وقتی فصل سومش اینجوری باشه وای به حال فصل های جلوتر.
حالا می خوام راهنمایی بگیرم که چه طور با این درس برخورد کنم تا مطلب دستگیرم بشه. از سطحی خوندن اصلاً خوشم نمی یاد و از طرفی فکر نمی کنم که اینقدر زمان وجود داشته باشه که همه مطالب کتاب رو آزمایش کرد و سنجیده فهمید.
حالا به نظر شما باید چه کار کنم که حین خوندن عذاب نکشم و ترس و دلهره نداشته باشم؟ یعنی چه جوری با مطالب این درس برخورد کنم تا اونها را بفهمم؟ شما چگونه با این مسائل برخورد می کنید؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

اگر از کتاب ترجمه شدی داری استفاده می کنی همین الان بگم که اصلا ترجمش بدرد نمی خوره.کتاب اصلیش در بازار هست از اون استفاده کن.این اولین گام.
دوم باید پایه سیستم عامل و شبکه قوی داشته باشی.در واقع این درس نمی خواد سیستم عامل بهت یاد بده می خواد بگه ما یک لایه بالاتر از سیستم عامل داریم که همه فعالیت های توزیع شدگی و مطالبی که در سیستم عامل می خوندیم در این لایه و مستقل از جا و مکان و غیر محدود به یک جا می خونیمش.در کل  کتاب سخته چون بسیاری از مطالب ان انتزاعی هست و الان در فاز پژوهش اون هستیم و هنوز تجاری یا در بازار نیومده که بخواهیم مثل درس های دیگه درکش کنیم.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. واقعاً ممنونم که جواب دادید. منظورتون کتاب اصول و الگوهای سیستم های توزیع شده، ویراست دوم، 2007، ترجمه دکتر حقیقت هست که زمینه مشکی همراه با تصاویری از مورچه ها، ماهی ها، خرگوش ها و پرندگان داره؟
یکی از دوستانم در ابتدا کتاب اصلی رو گرفته بود و با اینکه مدرک زبان هم داره، اظهار کرد که مطلب رو نمی تونه خوب درک کنه و رفت و همین کتاب ترجمه رو خرید. حالا نمی دونم چه کار کنم. می ترسم بخرم و من هم مطلب رو نفهمم.


> دوم باید پایه سیستم عامل و شبکه قوی داشته باشی.


متاسفانه پایه قوی ندارم حتی در دوره لیسانس هم، سیستم عامل رو خوب یاد ندادن و شبکه رو هم خودمون خوندیم. حالا باید چه کار کنم تا حداقل بتونم کمی این پایه رو قوی کنم تا عقب نباشم. چون واقعاً از دانش بدون فایده و سَرسَری خوشم نمی یاد.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. جناب SystemAnalyst ، راهنمایی نمی کنید. واقعاً نیاز دارم به راهنمایی بیشتر.

----------


## بمب منطقی

کتاب ترجمه شده جعفرنژاد قمی (انتشارات علوم رایانه) + کتاب زبان اصلی distributed systems principles and paradigms نوشته andrew S. tanenbum و maarten van steen(برای یادگیری واژگان زبان اصلی لغات تخصصی) میتونن مکمل بسیار عالیئی باشن  :لبخند: 
به پیشنیاز شبکه نیاز چندانی محسوس نیست(فقط در حد مفاهیم) ولی به سیستم عامل تا حدی نیاز هست

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> کتاب ترجمه شده جعفرنژاد قمی (انتشارات علوم رایانه) + کتاب زبان اصلی distributed systems principles and paradigms نوشته andrew S. tanenbum و maarten van steen(برای یادگیری واژگان زبان اصلی لغات تخصصی) میتونن مکمل بسیار عالیئی باشن 
> به پیشنیاز شبکه نیاز چندانی محسوس نیست(فقط در حد مفاهیم) ولی به سیستم عامل تا حدی نیاز هست


دوستان به هیچ کس کتابهای ترجمه شده توسط این آقا را توصیه نکنید ، چون نه دنیا دارید و نه اخرت ، اگه کتاب زبان اصلیش 100 سال طول بکشه که ترجمه کنید و بفهمید ارزشش بالاتر از این کاره !!!!

----------


## قله بلند

سلام دوستان.
 جناب mehdi_turbo، آخه 100 سال که خیلی زیاده، فقط یک ترم وقت می دن که همه چیز رو یاد بگیری تازه اونهم خودِ خودِ دانشجو باید یاد بگیره. همانطور که گفتم، دوستم، اول کتاب اصلی رو گرفت ولی اصلاً نمی فهمید کتاب چی می خواد بگه، به خاطر همین رفت ترجمه اش رو گرفت تا الاقل شاید بفهمه منظور نویسنده چیه! من که فارسی اش رو خوندم گیج شدم یعنی اصلاً مفاهیم کتاب قابل لمس نیست، انگار یه چیزی ماورای سیستم عامله. 
حالا دیگه کاملاً گیج شدم که چه کار کنم.

----------


## Mamdos

خواندن متون تخصصی انگلیسی اولش سخت است ولی کم‌کم روان میشوید. به نظر من چند ماهی این درد را تحمل کنید ارزشش را دارد، بعداً پشیمان نمی‌شوید. انگلیسیتان هم قوی میشود طوری که دیگران به شما غبطه بخورند!
یک دیکشنری انگلیسی به انگلیسی، یک فرهنگ تخصصی واژگان رایانه و یک لغتنامه انگلیسی به فارسی دم دستتان داشته باشید، برای هر واژه نامأنوس به ترتیب به این سه مراجعه کنید، اولش خیلی عذاب‌آور است ولی کم‌کم طوری عادت می‌کنید که از خواندن متون تخصصی انگلیسی لذت میبرید.

----------


## قله بلند

با سلام. جناب Mamdos، ممنونم. شما هم این درس رو داشتید و همین کتاب رو خوندید؟ 
دو تا سوال برام پیش اومده و اون اینکه، آیا در ترجمه کتاب(حتی اگر یک استاد خوب اون رو ترجمه کرده باشه)، خللی در متن اصلی پیش می یاد که همگی تکیه اصلی رو روی منبع اصلی دارید؟
راجع به این کتاب، همین منبع اصلی کافیه و یا اینکه باید کتاب های دیگه ای هم راجع به سیستم عامل بخونم تا درک و فهم رو از مطالب کتاب بیشتر کنه؟
خواهش می کنم هر مطلبی که فکر می کنید می تونه کمک کنه، بفرمایید چون دیگه از نفهمیدن خسته شدم و می خوام بفهمم.

----------


## Mamdos

> با سلام. جناب Mamdos، ممنونم. شما هم این درس رو داشتید و همین کتاب رو خوندید؟ 
> دو تا سوال برام پیش اومده و اون اینکه، آیا در ترجمه کتاب(حتی اگر یک استاد خوب اون رو ترجمه کرده باشه)، خللی در متن اصلی پیش می یاد که همگی تکیه اصلی رو روی منبع اصلی دارید؟
> راجع به این کتاب، همین منبع اصلی کافیه و یا اینکه باید کتاب های دیگه ای هم راجع به سیستم عامل بخونم تا درک و فهم رو از مطالب کتاب بیشتر کنه؟
> خواهش می کنم هر مطلبی که فکر می کنید می تونه کمک کنه، بفرمایید چون دیگه از نفهمیدن خسته شدم و می خوام بفهمم.


نه من این درس رو هنوز نداشته‌ام. ولی به طور کلی ترجمه‌ی مناسب متون تخصصی انگلیسی کار سختیه و مترجم باید وقت زیادی بگذاره تا ترجمه‌ی خوبی در بیاد. خیلی از کتاب‌هایی که من در زمینه‌ی علوم و مهندسی کامپیوتر دیده‌م و ترجمه شده‌اند، ترجمه‌شان روان نبوده یا اشتباهات فاحش داشته. البته ترجمه‌ی خوب هم هست. در مورد این کتاب خاص، من اطلاعی ندارم.
انگلیسی خواندن یک مزیت دیگه داره و این که باعث می‌شه انگلیسی‌تون تقویت بشه، با اصطلاحات اون حوزه به انگلیسی آشنا بشوید و بتونید متون تخصصی انگلیسی در اون حوزه رو که ترجمه نشده‌اند بخوانید (مثل مقالات کنفرانس‌ها و ژورنال‌ها و کتاب‌های کمکی).

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. همونطور که می دونید، نمایشگاه کتاب هم نزدیکه، اگر توصیه ای راجع به کتابی در این زمینه دارید خوشحال می شم نام ببرید.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
جناب Mamdos  عزیز، من در برنامه ارشد نرم افزار صنعتی شریف دیدم که درس سیستم های توزیع شده نیز وجود دارد. آیا بچه های صنعتی شریف کتابی در این زمینه می خوانند یا جزوه استاد است؟ اگر منبعی در این زمینه باید بخوانند لطف می کنید معرفی کنید تا من هم استفاده کنم. شاید استفاده از بیش از یک منبع برای یک درس بهتر و راهگشاتر باشد.

----------


## whitehat

> دو تا سوال برام پیش اومده و اون اینکه، آیا در ترجمه کتاب(حتی اگر یک  استاد خوب اون رو ترجمه کرده باشه)، خللی در متن اصلی پیش می یاد که همگی  تکیه اصلی رو روی منبع اصلی دارید؟


بله، ترجمه روان برای کتابهای تخصصی در این ضمینه انگشت شمارند. بسیاری از این کتابها توسط دانشجویان مترجم! که معمولا یک استاد دانشگاه هست ترجمه می شوند. پس بهتره همیشه به دنبال مرجه اصلی باشید



> راجع به این کتاب، همین منبع اصلی کافیه و یا اینکه باید کتاب های دیگه ای  هم راجع به سیستم عامل بخونم تا درک و فهم رو از مطالب کتاب بیشتر کنه؟


بهترین مرجع همون کتاب تتنباوم هست که معمولا 7 فصل اولش به عنوان در سیستم عامل پیشرفته تدریس میشه پس بهتره همون کتاب رو بخونید. بعد از خوندن اون کتاب بعیده به کتاب دیگه ای نیاز داشته باشید. فصل اول و دوم آن بیشتر مفاهیم هست و بخشهای بعدی به بیان موضوع اصلی می پردازد.
موفق باشید

----------


## Mamdos

> سلام
> جناب Mamdos  عزیز، من در برنامه ارشد نرم افزار صنعتی شریف دیدم که درس سیستم های توزیع شده نیز وجود دارد. آیا بچه های صنعتی شریف کتابی در این زمینه می خوانند یا جزوه استاد است؟ اگر منبعی در این زمینه باید بخوانند لطف می کنید معرفی کنید تا من هم استفاده کنم. شاید استفاده از بیش از یک منبع برای یک درس بهتر و راهگشاتر باشد.


من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم اما دو سال پیش، کتاب تننباوم چاپ ۲۰۰۲ استفاده می‌شده (اسلایدهای درس داده شده).

----------


## بمب منطقی

> کتاب ترجمه شده جعفرنژاد قمی (انتشارات علوم رایانه) + کتاب زبان اصلی distributed systems principles and paradigms نوشته andrew S. tanenbum و maarten van steen(برای یادگیری واژگان زبان اصلی لغات تخصصی) میتونن مکمل بسیار عالیئی باشن 
> به پیشنیاز شبکه نیاز چندانی محسوس نیست(فقط در حد مفاهیم) ولی به سیستم عامل تا حدی نیاز هست


حرف دوستان متین  ولی استفاده concurrent از این دو کتاب برای دانشجویانی که با زبان مشکل دارن بسیار مفید خواهد بود. البته -> باز خود دانید

----------


## SystemAnalyst

سیستم توزیعی در واقع همون سیستم عامل منتها در یک لایه میان نرم افزار و سیستم عامل محلی هست.این کتاب هر تکنولوژی را در حد چند صفحه توضیح داده مثلا سیستم شبکه همتا به همتا نظیر تورنت که یک فایل سیستم توزیع شده است که شما ممکنه با نرم افزار هایی مثل eMule کار کرده باشین.یا خود سیستم وب یک سیستم توزیع شده ی داکیومنت هست.مسائلی که در سیستم های توزیعی مثل نام گذاری که بسیار شبیه نام گزاری در سیستم اینترنت هست یا همون DNS .مسائل همزمان سازی و روش های مربوط به آن.امنیت که بسیار شبیه رمز نگاری هایی هست که در درس های دیگر خونده شده.فصل پردازش ها هست که بسیار شبیه پردازش ها در سیستم عاملهست.ارتباطات که بسیاری از پروتکل های شبکه رو معرفی می کنه و همچنین مکانیزم هایی مثل فراخوانی تابع از ماشین مقصد مثل  RPC و RMI.معماری های لایه ای که امروزه در نرم افزار های Enterprise می بینیم و خیلی چیز های دیگه در این درس معرفی می شود.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام دوستان
 ببخشید که دوباره تاپیک رو راه انداختم ولی سوال رو باید از متخصصین پرسید. من به پیشنهاد جناب بمب منطقی، کتاب جعفرنژاد قمی رو خریدم. جنس جملات بهتر از کتاب قبلی هست ولی هنوز مطالب خوب جویده نمی شوند پس خوب هم هضم نمی شوند. اون قسمت هایی رو که یه دید کم و بیش خارجی از اون توی ذهنم هست انگار ملموس تر به نظر می رسند ولی اونهایی که تا حالا تجربه شون نکردم یا غیر قابل فهم هستند یا کمی قابل فهم هستند. مثلاً فصل اول بد نبود ولی فصل دوم که رسیدم به "معماری های نامتمرکز" که بحثش روی همتا به همتا هست و حالات ساخت یافته و غیر ساخت یافته و سوپر همتا به همتا و.... انگار سرم گیج رفت. یه اصطلاحات دشوار، غیر قابل لمس و....
 خداییش، شما چه طوری از پس اینها بر اومدید؟ چه طوری اینها رو برای خودتون حلاجی می کنید؟ چه جوری لمسشون می کنید؟
 مثلاً جناب جعفر نژاد قمی چه جوری اینها رو لمس می کنند؟
 با خودم فکر می کنم یعنی می شه من هم بتونم بفهمم؟ من هم بتونم مطالب رو لمس کنم؟

----------


## farzad1389

من معتقدم ابتدا باید کلاس رفت و از کسانی که قبلا خوندن مفاهیم اصلی رو پرسید بعد درس خوند

----------


## قله بلند

سلام.نه، من نمی خوام زمان تشکیل کلاس، تازه یادگرفتن رو شروع کنم. چون اینجوری نمی شه روی یادگرفتن صحیح حسابی باز کرد. تازه دانشجو با دانشجو فرق می کنه. بعضی ها اصلاً نمی دونن چی می خونن، برای چی می خونن و چرا می خونن. نمی شه روی اینجور دانشجوها حساب کرد. تازه وقتی دانشجوی ترم اول باشید که اصلاً شناختی راجع به کسی ندارید. ولی حداقل وقتی اینجا تاپیکی زده می شه، اونهایی که مطلب رو می دونن می تونن کمک بکنن و راهنمایی داشته باشن تا مشکلات یا برطرف بشه و یا الاقل کمتر بشه.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
توی یکی از تاپیک ها دیدم که منبعی برای سیستم عامل معرفی شده که برای شرکت کنندگان ارشد هست:


> »کتاب ارشد سیستم عامل - تالیف دکتر ابراهیم مقدم - انتشارات پوران پژوهش *


به نظر شما اگر از این دست کتاب ها رو بخونم، دید اولیه بهتری نسبت به سیستم های توزیع شده  و یا سیستم عامل پیدا می کنم؟ درس سیستم عامل دوره لیسانس که جالب نبود.

----------


## whitehat

اگر می خواهید پایه شما در درس سیستم عامل قوی بشه ، این کتاب کتاب خوبیه به شرطی که شما با کلیه مفاهیم آشنا باشید. این کتاب خلاصه ای از درس سیستم عامل به شما می ده و در پایان هر فصل سوالاتی برای آزمایش قرار داده.(البته اون چاپی که من خوندم در قسمت صفحه بندی مطالبی به غلط چاپ کرده بود که حداقل آن قسمت را بهتره از کتاب اصلی بخوانید)
ولی اگه با سیستم عامل بصورت بنیادی مشکل دارید از کتاب سیستمهای عامل استالینگ یا تتنباوم استفاده کنید که ترجمه کتاب استالینگ به مراتب بهتر و قابل فهم تر از کتاب تتنباوم است اما کتاب تتنباوم  کمی کامل تر است
موفق باشید

----------


## قله بلند

سلام


> ولی اگه با سیستم عامل بصورت بنیادی مشکل دارید از کتاب سیستمهای عامل استالینگ یا تتنباوم استفاده کنید که ترجمه کتاب استالینگ به مراتب بهتر و قابل فهم تر از کتاب تتنباوم است اما کتاب تتنباوم کمی کامل تر است.


1-سیستم عامل استالینگز که ترجمه دکتر پدرام و دکتر مشکنانی هست، منبع کارشناسی درس سیستم عامل ما بود. راستش من هر فصل رو 6 بار می خوندم تا بفهمم بالاخره مسأله چیه. سر جمع از این کتاب راضی نبودم. هم قطوره و هم خوب ترجمه نشده. آدم بالاخره نمی تونه بفهمه چیه به چیه.
2-منظور شما از "اگه با سیستم عامل بصورت بنیادی مشکل دارید" چیه؟ مثلاً شما چقدر از سیستم عامل رو می دونید؟ آیا این دونستن شما باعث بهتر فهمیدن سیستم های توزیع شده بود یا اینکه عوامل دیگه ای باعث فهم بهتر و قابل لمس تر شما از سیستم های توزیع شده بود؟
3-بالاخره من نفهمیدم چه طوری شما از سد فهم درس سیستم های توزیع شده در زمان گرفتن این درس گذشتید و به فهم بهترش فائق اومدید؟

----------


## whitehat

> 1-سیستم عامل استالینگز که ترجمه دکتر پدرام و دکتر مشکنانی هست، منبع  کارشناسی درس سیستم عامل ما بود. راستش من هر فصل رو 6 بار می خوندم تا  بفهمم بالاخره مسأله چیه. سر جمع از این کتاب راضی نبودم. هم قطوره و هم  خوب ترجمه نشده. آدم بالاخره نمی تونه بفهمه چیه به چیه.


پس هنوز کتاب تننباوم را نخوندید :) اون به مراتب متنی پیچیده تر داره ، ولی کتاب دکتر پدارم ساده تر نوشته شده



> 2-منظور شما از "اگه با سیستم عامل بصورت بنیادی مشکل دارید" چیه؟ مثلاً  شما چقدر از سیستم عامل رو می دونید؟ آیا این دونستن شما باعث بهتر فهمیدن  سیستم های توزیع شده بود یا اینکه عوامل دیگه ای باعث فهم بهتر و قابل لمس  تر شما از سیستم های توزیع شده بود؟


یعنی با مفاهیم اصلی سیستم عامل مشکل داشته باشید. مثلا ندانید dead Lock کی پیش میاد، یا چه الگوریتمی خطر گرسنگی در آن موجود است و ...
سیستم های توزیع شده آنقدر ربطی به درس سیستم عامل نداره، البته منظور این نیست که اصلا ربطی نداشته باشه، بلکه شما اگه با مفاهیم کلی آشنا باشید صرفا با خود کتاب این درس می توانید براحتی آنرا مفاهیم مورد نیاز را فرا بگیرید. مثلا شما به ساعت لمپورت بعدا خواهید رسید ، ولی کافیه مطالب کتاب را یک بار بخوانید،درسته که این در سیستم های توزیع شده بکار میره ولی بدون استفاده از آموخته های سیستم عامل هم میشه براحتی مفهوم را گرفت



> 3-بالاخره من نفهمیدم چه طوری شما از سد فهم درس سیستم های توزیع شده در  زمان گرفتن این درس گذشتید و به فهم بهترش فائق اومدید؟


فکر کنم در بالا به اندازه کافی توضیح دادم، اما حتما شما باید کتاب سیستم های توزیع شده تننباوم (نسخه اصلی) را بخوانید، قطور بودن کتاب دلیلی بر بد بودن آن نیست.
موفق باشید

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. ممنونم از اینکه پی گیر هستید. حالا من یه کاری می کنم. اول کتاب جعفرنژاد رو تموم می کنم ببینم بالاخره چی می شه. اومدم فصل سوم که راجع به فرآیند ها هست. مثلاً یه قسمت هایی که راجع به صفحه گسترده و صفحات وب صحبت می کنه چون مصداق خارجیش رو می بینم کاملاً قابل لمسه، جاهایی که تا حالا ندیدم رو نمی تونم خوب بفهمم.
1جناب whitehat عزیز، به عنوان مدیر بخش، اگر سوالی توی این مباحثی که می خونم برام ایجاد شد توی کدوم بخش سایت می تونم بپرسم؟
2-امضاتون جالبه، ای کاش من هم می تونستم یه master رو ببینم، کارهاش رو تعقیب کنم تا کم کم خودم هم بشم master.
3- توی بخش فرآیندها، راجع به چند نخی در سرویس گیرنده ها و سرویس دهنده های توزیع شده بحث شده بود. مثلاً در سرویس گیرنده های توزیع شده چگونه یک صفحه وب نمایش داده می شود و یا در سرویس دهنده های توزیع شده چگونه به درخواستی رسیدگی می شود. یک سوال: آیا سایت برنامه نویس روی یک سرویس دهنده قرار دارد یا روی چند سرویس دهنده تکثیر و کپی شده است؟

----------


## whitehat

در این سایت بخشی برای طرح سوالات سیستم عامل بصورت آکادمیک نداریم البته قرار بود این بخش برای این کار استفاده بشه اما تاپیکهای در مورد کنکور این بخش را از هدف اصلی دور کرد.ولی سوالها مرتبط را می توانید در بخش الگوریتمها یا همین بخش بپرسید. انشاالله در درس سیستم های توزیع شده کلا به این بحث پرداخته می شود و توضیح در این مورد احتیاج به یک کتاب داره و با یک تاپیک نمیشه در مورد آن بحث کرد، اما بطور کلی هدف سیستم های توزیع شده انجام وظایف در پردازنده های مختلف است بطوریکه سرویس گیرنده متوجه این نشود که کدام سیستم مشغول انجام دادن آن وظیفه است.در مورد سایت برنامه نویس بنده اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ، اما سایتهایی بزرگی مثل یاهو یا گوگل از این روش استفاده می کنند.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. ممنونم. پس من سول هایی رو که حس می کنم رنگ و بوی الگوریتمی داره توی بخش الگوریتم مطرح می کنم و بقیه رو در این تالار یعنی "تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار"

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. مدیر محترم جناب whitehat عزیز، فصل سوم که رو که دارم می خونم به مطالب جالبی رسیدم. هم قشنگ هستند و هم کمی نامفهوم. نامفهوم از منظر شبکه. در دوره لیسانس شبکه خوب فهمیده نشد. مفاهیمی مثل پروتکل های لایه انتقال و کاربرد و نشست و .... من فقط به اجبار آنها را حفظ می کردم، کاری که اصلاً با آن میانه خوبی ندارم. ولی این بار می خواهم بفهمم که این لایه ها چه هستند و چه می کنند، البته نه آن طوری که کتاب ها می گویند، چون باز هم نامفهوم است. البته نمی دانم کتابی هست که دقیق و مملموس و با تصاویر و با زبانی ساده بگوید که این پروتکل ها و لایه ها دقیقاً چه کاری می کنند؟ می دانم که تالار "شبکه و امنیت" می تواند پاسخگو باشد ولی می خواستم نظر شما را بدانم.

----------


## hamid_shoja

سيستم عامل هاي پيشرفته (توزيع شده)

کتاب الکترونيکي سيستم عامل هاي توزيع شده که بعنوان درس سيستم عامل هاي پيشرفته در ترم اول کارشناسي ارشد کامپيوتر ارائه مي شود

اين کتاب شامل 14 فصل مي باشد که عبارتند از :

1- مقدمه    2- معماري ها    3- فرايند ها   4- ارتباطات   5- نام گذاري    6- همزمان سازي   7-ثبات و تکثير      8 -تحمل خطا   9-امنيت   10 -سيستم هاي توزيع شده مبتني بر شي 11-سيستم فايل توزيع شده   12-سيستم هاي توزيع شده مبتني بر وب  13- هماهنگي سيستم هاي توزيع شده   14-توصيه هاي براي مطالعه بيشتر  و کتابشناسي 


حجم فايل : 9 مگا بايت

----------


## ardvisoor

با سلام منهم سوالی داشتم، من این ترم سیستم عامل پیشرفته دارم و باید مقاله ای از ژورنالهای معتبر انتخاب و روش ارائه شده در آن را پیاده سازی کنم، اما زمینه کاری من کلا معماری نرم‌افزار هستش و در زمینه برنامه نویسی سطح پایین تجربه چندانی ندارم(البته برنامه های کاربردی زیاد کار کرده‌ام) می خواستم ببینم کسی زمینه خاصی را میتونه بهم پیشنهاد کنه که اگر بخواهم در اون زمینه مقاله ای پیدا کنم و بعد پیاده سازی خیلی به مشکل برنخورم. با تشکر

----------


## afrashteh1

سلام
دوستان من به شدت به سیستم های توزیع شده ی singhal نیاز دارم. هر چی گشتم تو نت، پیدا نکردم. کسی   از دوستان این کتابو داره و یا لینکشو؟ نیاز مبرم دارم لطفا اگه کسی داره دریغ نکنه. ممنون از لطف شما.

----------


## arashpro

سلام 
دوستان به نظر من واسه یادگیری این درس زیاد تقلا نکنین. دنبال منابع زیادی هم گشتم ولی یکی از اون یکی بدتر. خود استادمون هم تو کلاس درس نمیده و گفته باید خودتون تدریس بکنین. تازه اگر هم می خواست بلد نبود. به هر حال به قول شاعر " این هم می گذرد. "

----------

